# Flax Seed oil supplements ok for nursing moms?



## Abigailsmommy (Sep 23, 2003)

I just bought some flax seed oil supplements (softgel capsules) and there is a big warning on the back saying that pregnant or nursing moms should not use them. I'm confused. Anyone know?


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Here's what I found on kellymom:
Both flaxseed and flaxseed oil are reported safe for nursing moms.

Cracked flaxseed is used as a laxative, and should be ingested only with adequate liquid. When flaxseed is taken as recommended, there are no known side effects. Not for use by persons with bowel obstruction. Flaxseed is not absorbed systemically, and therefore poses little threat to the nursling during breastfeeding. More here.

Flaxseed oil is rich in omega-3 essential fatty acids. It's a dietary source of LNA (alpha-linolenic acid). The Food and Agricultural Organization recommends that at least 6% of the calories of a lactating woman's diet be from the essential fatty acids (linolenic acid [LA] and LNA). Both LA and LNA play a very important role in brain development.

I've heard from one source that flaxseed oil can increase milk supply - I have no idea if this is true. One midwife suggests taking an essential fatty acid supplement (flaxseed oil is rich in omega-3 essential fatty acids) to aid milk supply, because the fatty acids help us to make the hormones we need for breastfeeding.

I took it too.

Here's the link: http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/ref/herbs_f.html

Deb


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Is there something ELSE in them that is dangerous? What are the other ingredients?


----------



## Abigailsmommy (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think so. The label says:

Organic High Lignan Flaxseed Oil which typically contains:
Alpha-Linolenic Acid
Linoleic Acid
Oleic Acid
Palmitic Acid
Stearic Acid
Gelatin
Glycerin
Caramel Color


----------



## mykidsteacher (Apr 10, 2007)

I think its just the standard cya statement you'll find on ANY otc med or supplement.

I take them, and they DO have the added benefit of increasing supply for me. Another board I'm on where many nursing moms take it had mixed results.

In that vein, start slowly with the dosage. I started out taking too many, and ended up engorged with a series of plugged ducts until I figured it out. The bottle probably lists dosage at 2 capsules. But if you bought the oil, dosage would like be 1 TBSP. We figured it out, and the equivilant in capsules would be 14!!! I take 9 a day, split into 3 doses. And I don't take ANY after about 5 pm, since dd sleeps all night, and I don't need milk at midnight.

It'd be interesting if you start them if you notice the supply increase--let us know.


----------

